# how much to charge for sanding?



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

i just started sanding on our last storm...
i use mixed salted sand. it's $35 a yard

what should my mark up be?


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

somewhere between a left turn and $ 10.- per cubic pound


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I use the price for plowing as a baseline. Sanding can be very profitable. Fill the hopper for $50, take in a couple hundred or more easy.

I would be shooting to triple or quadruple my money, at least.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish i could get mix for that price.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

2COR517;951321 said:


> I use the price for plowing as a baseline. Sanding can be very profitable. Fill the hopper for $50, take in a couple hundred or more easy.
> 
> I would be shooting to triple or quadruple my money, at least.


i only submit my bills once a month, 
basically if i plowed a drive way for $65 i would charge $75 for sanding
hows that sound?


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

bow2no1;951346 said:


> i only submit my bills once a month,
> basically if i plowed a drive way for $65 i would charge $75 for sanding
> hows that sound?


I would expect straight salt at that price.


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Bajak;951366 said:


> I would expect straight salt at that price.


the prices around here are ridiculous, the guy i get my salted sand from. his minimal charge for a drive way is $40...

i just finding out what some people around here are charging and i'm way under..
one assocation i was going to put a bid in for $80 just to plow. it's a fiarly straight shot easy plow. but i found out some of the member are real A- holes that why they have been through a bunch of plow guys, so i never submitted the bid. but the guy who got it.
he sands and plows.. for $250!!!! i just about flipped


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

bow2no1;951382 said:


> the prices around here are ridiculous, the guy i get my salted sand from. his minimal charge for a drive way is $40...
> 
> i just finding out what some people around here are charging and i'm way under..
> one assocation i was going to put a bid in for $80 just to plow. it's a fiarly straight shot easy plow. but i found out some of the member are real A- holes that why they have been through a bunch of plow guys, so i never submitted the bid. but the guy who got it.
> he sands and plows.. for $250!!!! i just about flipped


Glad to see you are getting pertinent info about your local market. Much more valuable than the generalizations and extremes found on forums.

I've worked the snow industry in three very different and distinct markets here in Ontario. My previous comment was intended to have you think about what your customers are looking for. In my experience sand/salt is cheaper per application than the per/push plowing, generally between 1/3 and 1/2 that of salting.
Perhaps your sanding rate is O.K. and you need to adjust your plow rate to competitive levels. IDK


----------



## bow2no1 (Oct 6, 2008)

seems like everyone local i ask i never get a straight answer... it's a hard thing to estimate. with out taking u to the drive way and showing u what i'm actually doing. 
i didn't but maybe someone had somtype of forumula they use to justify their charge. 
no better way to find out then ask...right?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Even if you posted pics, it would be difficult for us to give an estimate of what we would charge. Just the next town over can be different, let alone the other side of the country. One thing you can do with sanding is charge a lower price if the customer lets you do it while you are there plowing. Saves you travel time, fuel, etc.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Listen to Palmer... I use the baseline of what I charge per plow also and works out very good.... $100 to plow the lot... $100 to sand the lot (straight salt is 2 times more but I purchase it in bulk to keep my costs down)... you shoud be able to make $500 on a hopper of $70 sand (2 yards)... Its a nice little profit maker......

HIH
Mike


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I'm under pricing when I sand I use it more as a addon from my customers..

Also I get a yard from 40 to 50 depending on the day I guess LOL but it's nice and dry.

I got some last week at a place it was uncovered and wet as hell it was like clay.


----------

